# [SOLVED] Stretch screen with an ATI video card.



## ColoS (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi, I have an ATI Radeon 9550 video card and the problem is that the video card always surrounds the image with a black border frame when it's with a lower resolution(640-480;800-600). I know that many people prefer it this way but I want it to be stretched. In the catalyst control center there is no option to switch between the two. I'm using the latest drivers and not so long ago I tried using old ones too to see if it'll be of any help but the frame was still there. In a lot of posts that I've been reading people with ATI cards complain that stretching the screen is a default option which can't be changed and in the beginning when I bought my PC it was the same way, but about a year and a half ago I don't remember what I did and it became this way... This really bugs me so pls help.


----------



## Mikhalkov (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Stretch screen with an ATI video card.*

Have you already tried stretching the background in Windows? e.g. Right click desktop > Properties > Desktop Tab > Under Position drop-down menu select Stretch


----------



## ColoS (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Stretch screen with an ATI video card.*

Yes and there is no difference no mater which option or color I choose the black frame is there


----------



## ColoS (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Stretch screen with an ATI video card.*

Actually after checking something it turns out that my old model KTC monitor was responsible for my trouble. I don't know why but it seems that when I change to lower resolution the settings of the monitor itself change, resulting in lower zoom rate and picture stretch rate and so on. So I've changed them to make the picture fit the screen. I never thought to do that before because I thought that the settings would be the same for all resolutions and I'll have to change them every time the res. is changed. Instead it seems to memorize them for each resolution type... Sorry for wasting your time but I realized that just now. I hope that this could help other people, so this thread isn't for nothing


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

glad you have it sorted


----------

